# Who sell skid steer snow tire/rim combo in gta?



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey guys,looking for some help here. Who sell skid steer snow tires/rims in the GTA or ontario for that matter?
Thanks in advance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Buy then in the states ,much cheaper even when you pay duty on them.


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

grandview;2047543 said:


> Buy then in the states ,much cheaper even when you pay duty on them.


Would love to,but they only ship to USA. How can I get them here?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

See if you can have them shipped to a trucking terminal


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ship to US address in the states and drive to get them? How much are you saving?


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

I priced dually wheels from a ford (16 inch) and 36 inch snow tires,machining rims to fit skid,and that tottaled $1500 canadian buckaroos. $1850 american if i go with 22.5 rim and tire combo from WESTSIDE tire


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Id contact Steve Koep, his username on here is "Image". He sells skid steer snow tires out of North Dakota and could probably hook you up.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

Just ordered a set today. There getting shipped to my mailbox in the states, even if u pay duty on them ur still saving over $1000.
Im only 8-10mins from the mailbox, border is only 3 mins away from me tho. Bobcat of Hamilton can get them but there $2500 + tax


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

I dont get what your saving? it costs more to get them out of the US


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

born2farm;2049459 said:


> Id contact Steve Koep, his username on here is "Image". He sells skid steer snow tires out of North Dakota and could probably hook you up.


He doesn't sell the large hub size. 
No rims for a300 and s750 ect

I'm on the hunt

It might be easier that if I find the rims I just buy a skid of them to resell with local tires


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=131310920648&alt=web


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

The link above is to ebay. Not sure if it worked. 115 dollars. The user name on ebay is chicago tire. Hope this helps. Then buy tires locally.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

maximus44;2049623 said:


> I dont get what your saving? it costs more to get them out of the US


Doesnt cost me more. I literally save over $1000 buying in the states.
I bought a 3yard salt dogg salter last year from the states. It was actually closer for me to buy in the states then driving to Hamilton. And it was 7200 $ plus tax in Hamilton or $3000 all in from the states


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

anybody know where I can purchase the snowplow shovels?


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

What are your thoughts on 41 inch tall military tire for a case 445 ss? I can get these tires and rims almost new for about $400 canadian


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

What size is the rim?


----------



## maximus44 (Nov 28, 2006)

22 Inch rims and the tires are about 10 inches wide


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

We can sell you a set of SnowWolfs; You can "buy it now" with free shipping off of our ebay listing. I don't have experiance with customs, but I am willing to take a risk and figure it out.

Brian


----------

